# Applet aus Application heraus starten. Wie?



## gerritka (2. März 2005)

Hi,

 möchte gern in einer Application eine Vorschau für ein Applet einbauen, es soll also innerhalb der Applikation gestartet und wenn möglich auch in einem eigenen Fenster dargestellt werden. 

 Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## schnuffie (3. März 2005)

Du kannst ein Applet ganz einfach auch selbst starten:


```
Applet a = new MyApplet();
a.init();
a.start();
```
 
Komfortabler kannst Du das auch so tun:


```
final Applet a = new MyApplet(); 
final Frame f = new Frame("Applet");
f.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter(){
windowOpened(WindowEvent we) {
	a.init();
	a.start();
}
windowClosed(WindowEvent we) {
	a.stop();
	a.destroy();
}
});
f.add(a);
f.setSize(300,200);
f.setVisible(true);
```


----------



## gerritka (3. März 2005)

okay...das funktioniert soweit..danke

 und wie bekomm ich es hin dem Applet Parameter zu übergeben? die werden ja normal aus den HTML Tag ausgelesen


----------



## schnuffie (15. März 2005)

Parameter kannst Du in einem gewöhnlichen Applet nur lesen. Da Du aber stets von einem Applet ableitest, kannst Du beliebige Methoden implementieren. Dein Applet könnte z.B. so aussehen:


```
public class MyApplet extends Applet {
 
private Properties prop = new Properties();
 
public MyApplet() {
super();
}
 
public void setParameter(String key, String value) {
prop.setProperty(key, value);
}
 
//überschriebene Methode
public String getParameter(String key) {
String value = super.getParameter(key);
if (value == null) {
  value = prop.getProperty(key);
}
return value;
}
 
}
```


----------



## bolle_06 (26. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, deswegen hol ich hier den alten thread mal wieder hoch.

ich habe einige applets, die ich (mit sehr geringem aufwand) in eine auführbare *.jar datei umwandeln will. daher wollte ich eine ganz kurze application schreiben, die dann lediglich das applet läd.

ich habe beide oben genannten möglichkeiten ausprobiert, aber bei der einfachen variante läuft die application noch im hintergrund weiter, auch wenn das applet geschlossen ist.
bei der komfortablen variante wird das applet im frame geladen, der frame lässt sich jedoch dann nicht schließen.

könnte mir jemand kurz ein beispiel posten, wie ich mein problem lösen kann.

vielen dank,
bolle


----------

